# HELP! Angelschnur auf die Rolle!?



## Zex (11. April 2008)

ganz der Anfänger!

war zwei-drei mal beim Angeln nur dabei, habe heute nach der bestanden Prüfung einen Anglerschein erworben.

Im Kurs wurde uns nicht gezeigt, wie man die Schnur an die Rolle bringt...

Kann man das selber machen, und wie?
Kann ich da was falsch machen? falsch aufspulen oder so...
oder muss man das im Geschäft machen lassen!? 

Ich sah in einem Katalog eine Art runde Vorrichtung die man ca. in der mitte der Rute befestigt und dort die Schnurrolle anbringt und dan selber aufspult... ca. 4.- € kostet das Teil.

Petri Heil
zex


----------



## Denni_Lo (11. April 2008)

*AW: HELP! Angelschnur auf die Rolle!?*

Ganz simpel:

Großes Buch (Tel Buch von Köln oder vergleichbare Größe)

Die Rolle wird an die erste Steckverbindung montiert, die Schnur wird durch das Buch gezogen und an der Spule befestigt

http://www.dahmeland73.de/Tipps-und-Tricks/Angelknoten/spulenknoten.htm

Schnurlaufbügel zu und schön einkurbeln bis die Rolle genug Schnur hat (etwa 1 mm unterhalb der Rollenabwurfkante)


----------



## Zanderlui (11. April 2008)

*AW: HELP! Angelschnur auf die Rolle!?*

das kannst du auch selber tun!!!angelschnur durch den ersten führungsring durch ziehen und richtung rolle ziehen dort bei geöffneten bügel die schnur an der spule festknoten und bübel schließen nun die schnur zwischen zwei finger halten und kurbeln bis die spule bis zum rand gefüllt ist!mit den zwei fingern übst du etwas druck auf die scnur aus damit sie straff aufgewickelt wird und nicht zu locker auf der spule sitzt!da du wahrscheinlich zum anfang eine monofile schnur hast würde ich die spule noch 2-3 tage liegen lassen und nicht mit angeln da sich die größe der spule ja von der der schnurtrommmel unterscheidet müssen sich die windungen erstmal deiner spule anpassen.gehts du gleich damit angeln entstehen sehr oft perücken!!noch fragen dann frage noch!?:vik:


----------



## Geraetefetischist (11. April 2008)

*AW: HELP! Angelschnur auf die Rolle!?*

Da kostenloser service, kann mans aber auch im geschäft machen lassen...

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Zanderlui (11. April 2008)

*AW: HELP! Angelschnur auf die Rolle!?*

@gerätefetischist

also bei uns sieht es schlecht aus mit um sonst.musst dann die schnur nehmen die sie da habern auf ihren riesen rollenund die wird dann teurer als wenn ich mir´ne spule von 500m hole für sogar mehrere ruten dann!!!!


----------



## Zex (11. April 2008)

*AW: HELP! Angelschnur auf die Rolle!?*

besten DANK! wieder mal was gelernt...

ooo ja, perücke wäre ärgerlich!


grüße


----------



## Khaane (11. April 2008)

*AW: HELP! Angelschnur auf die Rolle!?*

Am besten nimmst du noch ein Stück Küchenkrepp um die Schnur zu bremsen..........sonst hast du ganz schnell heiße Finger


----------



## mr.krabs (11. April 2008)

*AW: HELP! Angelschnur auf die Rolle!?*

Ich meine, mal gelesen zu haben, dass du die Schnurtrommel genau gleich wie die Schnurspule halten musst. Sonst entsteht glaub ich Drall. Das würde heißen, die beiden Achsen müssen parallel verlaufen.

Kann das jemand bestätigen oder stand in dem Buch nur Blödsinn?


----------



## Pikepauly (11. April 2008)

*AW: HELP! Angelschnur auf die Rolle!?*

Geflochtene spule ich auch von Hand auf, liegt besser.
Monofile mache ich mir die Mühe nicht mehr, dafür hab ich die zu oft verangelt und muss wechseln.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## BarbenMeister (20. April 2008)

*AW: HELP! Angelschnur auf die Rolle!?*

Vor allem nicht vergessen, alte Schnur unter zu spulen, damit Du nicht mehrere hundert Meter von der neuen Schnur aufspulen brauchst (so viel brauchst Du ja nie).


----------



## jirgel (21. April 2008)

*AW: HELP! Angelschnur auf die Rolle!?*

einfachste und effektivste Methode:

Eimer 
Eimer mit Wasser füllen
Schnurspule in denn Eimer geben 
Rolle an Rute befestigen die schnur durch denn ersten Ring einfädeln dann an der Spule festknoten.
Mit dem Auspullen beginnen

Und Aufspullen vom Telefonbuch halte ich nicht viel da die schnur schon wärme getempert wird und ein 2 mal bringt nichts als eine überhiztemono die brüchig wird. 

Und die Spule gut füllen bis zum Spulenrand nicht zu voll oder zu wennig das schadet der Wurfweite.


----------

